# Ed alla fine mi tocca raccontarlo ...stritolante schiettezza in amore...



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sai questo è un post che non se metterlo nel blog o meno, mo le segno e ci dormo su.
> ...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

... valeva proprio la pena di bloggare questi due post.


----------

